# Nissan 200sx s13 SQ



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, i have competed in SQ since 2007 with this car and didn´t have any plans to compete any more but go a challenge from a friend thats competeing i the class EMMA Expert 7 channel and couldn´t say no...

Last time i competed was 2011 in the class EMMA Racing and advanced 4000euro, i got the first place i EMMA racing in the eurofinals 2011 and a second place in adv. 4000euro.

I will use och rebuild the install i allredy have to fit the expert class.

First som pics (and info) of the car before i took eveything out:
System:
HU: Pioneer p99rs
Fronsystem: DLS SC6.2
Sub (SQ): DLS Nordica 10"
Sub (SPL): DLS SP15s
Amps: DLS A4, RA10, 2x Cad11


Me and my car:


















The trunk (only fo SPL, i had a 10" in the front)









Front:


















Tweeter and midrange:











I will update the thread with som old install pics later on.

/Jens


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

The system för 2013 (Thanks to www.seastreamsgarage.se )

Hu: Pioneer p99rs
Frontsystem:
Dynaudio esotec 6,5" + tweeter








Subwoofer: Dynaudio 9"
Amps: DLS A4+A6


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Is the new equipment gonna be a direct replacement of old speakers, or is there going to be a rebuild? Love that dash.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

bradknob said:


> Is the new equipment gonna be a direct replacement of old speakers, or is there going to be a rebuild? Love that dash.


The new midrange speakers is about 4mm bigger so some modifications will be done to fit them, but the midrange speakers will be in the same posistion, tweeters and subwoofer will get att hole new mounting, amplifiers will be mounted in the old place (forgott pics) behind the front seats (will only use the places in the middle)










Some more pics of the install 2010 here: http://dls.se/econtent/419/jens_germundsjo.html


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Way to take it down Jens! Could you post a picture of your Score Sheet?


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

robert_wrath said:


> Way to take it down Jens! Could you post a picture of your Score Sheet?


I´m not sure that i have my old scoresheets left, but i will look if i have the one from the swedish finals or the Eurofinals 2011.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds good Jens, Thanx for taking the next step for me.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice build indeed! Love to hear it sometime, the Dyn's are amazing speakers!


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Interesting dash! I'm very excited to see those Dyn's installed  I'm used to seeing those cars drifted, never seen one with an SQ install before.. I'm also used to calling them a 180sx


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

sweefu said:


> Interesting dash! I'm very excited to see those Dyn's installed  I'm used to seeing those cars drifted, never seen one with an SQ install before.. I'm also used to calling them a 180sx




It´s more common to se these cars on the track drifting than with a SQ install, i use my car when it´s a trackday or dragracing. Here in sweden the car i called 200sx and i dont now why because they were sold here only with the 1,8 machine (i have done a swap and put in an sr20det with 430hp).


----------



## demikpre (Sep 11, 2012)

looking good, nice build


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

jensclaudius said:


> It´s more common to se these cars on the track drifting than with a SQ install, i use my car when it´s a trackday or dragracing. Here in sweden the car i called 200sx and i dont now why because they were sold here only with the 1,8 machine (i have done a swap and put in an sr20det with 430hp).


Nice swap, SR20DET is the motor to go with. I would love to see some pictures of the engine bay if you have any


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

sweefu said:


> Nice swap, SR20DET is the motor to go with. I would love to see some pictures of the engine bay if you have any


Tanks!

Here´s a pic of the engine bay (still under progress, will repaint some thinks and hide some cables)


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

If you dont mind me asking, what made you decide to make the switch from DLS speakers to Dynaudio?


----------



## KyleT (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks amazing! My first car was a 1991 240sx (our S13 badge over here) with the smooth (sarcasm) KA24DE motor. I wish I'd kept it.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a nice build and the dash looks great. Is the shape of the area in front of the passenger seat designed with acoustics in mind? Or was that for another purpose?


----------



## BlackCSVT (May 3, 2011)

Looks great so far.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Neat install.
Can you take a photo of the passenger side foot well? Does that shape have some sort of sonic benefit? 

A buddy of mine had a 240, did a wire tuck came out pretty sweet.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Thrill_House said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what made you decide to make the switch from DLS speakers to Dynaudio?


I don´t mind at all.
I gott the question from a friend that runs a smaller shop nearbay were i live if i wanted to try out the dynaudio, and courius that i am about new products (for me) i couldn´t say no.

DLS has some really good stuff och propably the best support you can get so it´s not because that i have someting against DLS.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

MoparMike said:


> That is a nice build and the dash looks great. Is the shape of the area in front of the passenger seat designed with acoustics in mind? Or was that for another purpose?


Thanks!

The shape hase nothing to do with acoustics, i have the front subwoower in the box in front of the passenger seat och wanted to make something diffrent och get "cool" shapes to show the "kids" at home tha it´s possible to build att cool looking SQ car. The box i also design so you can sit in the passenger seat without cutting your legs of


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Neat install.
> Can you take a photo of the passenger side foot well? Does that shape have some sort of sonic benefit?
> 
> A buddy of mine had a 240, did a wire tuck came out pretty sweet.


Looks really nice 

Here you can follow the progress of the latest install that i hade in the car, it´s in swedish but hopefully the pics says more than the words.

Projekt EMMA Racing 2010 *200sx rs 13* - Bilstereoforum - Sveriges största forum för bilstereo


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

jensclaudius said:


> Looks really nice
> 
> Here you can follow the progress of the latest install that i hade in the car, it´s in swedish but hopefully the pics says more than the words.
> 
> Projekt EMMA Racing 2010 *200sx rs 13* - Bilstereoforum - Sveriges största forum för bilstereo


DUDE! HOLY ****! That is one hell of a build! Kinda reminds me of ROBOLOP's work... (One Badassed BMW 330)


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

screamatamonkey said:


> DUDE! HOLY ****! That is one hell of a build! Kinda reminds me of ROBOLOP's work... (One Badassed BMW 330)


Thanks, but my build is nothing compared to Robolop´s BMW 330, i havn´t got the nervs for all that details


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Here you can see how i mounted the sub.








The tweeter pods

















grills before

















after, it made a huge difference for the sq


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Got some metalwork today. Tweeterpods in aluminum and steelbaffles for the midrange


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

jensclaudius said:


>


Meh...  











































Really nice work :thumbsup:  

Kelvin


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I’ve seen your car at the EMMA Finals in Rotterdam. And I was wondering then if the shapes in your dashboard infected your sound quality.
You’ve put an amazing amount of work in the Nissan. But when I see the cups you’ve won, it must have been worth it.
I love the mill and drillwork for the speakers , dude.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

robolop said:


> I’ve seen your car at the EMMA Finals in Rotterdam. And I was wondering then if the shapes in your dashboard infected your sound quality.
> You’ve put an amazing amount of work in the Nissan. But when I see the cups you’ve won, it must have been worth it.
> I love the mill and drillwork for the speakers , dude.


The shapes doesn´t infect the SQ that i know. The drillwork has a friends friend helped me with, i havent got the machines or skills to do that.

Now an update and i will let the pics talk for themselves.





















































































































































Helping a friend with some a pillars and tweeter mounting























































































KAOS...









I will use a genesis 5channel to reduce some weight in the car for the trackdays.























Soon done....










Time to start modify my old subwooferbox




























































modifying









Testing







































Some pices for some new shapes 









Some fiberglas


----------



## stef600rr (Aug 5, 2012)

astonishing..... congrats!!!

absolutely tuned in!!!


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Install skills... Love the metal work.

I'd never manage to rebuild a dash like that. Love to hear your car someday, perhaps at some competition? Hopefully I'll sign up for some of the nearby EMMA comps, if I manage to get the system ready sometime soon...


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Hanatsu said:


> Install skills... Love the metal work.
> 
> I'd never manage to rebuild a dash like that. Love to hear your car someday, perhaps at some competition? Hopefully I'll sign up for some of the nearby EMMA comps, if I manage to get the system ready sometime soon...


I will be on ljudiadagen, Map Linköping, Mantorp, vallåkra and the finals. So you are welcome to listen!





























Now the system is playing but still got 75% left on the install


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll be there for Mantorp and Vallåkra definitely. Looking forward to it 

Looking great btw!


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxZQBAway-E


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Ready to compete tomorrow (still lot to do) thanks to www.seastreamsgarage.se


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow... rewlly solid work


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

Ser mycket bra ut!

Even though it's hard for me as a Finn to compliment a Swede...


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Tack, thanks 
The first competition went well, ended up with the 4th highest soundscore of 8. Pretty good though i have spent 15min in the car tweaking. Know i will keep on breaking in the speakers and test som diffeent RCA cabels (DLS, van den hul, monster, supra, audioquest).
Some pics


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

My second competition done, finnished 3/5 and raised my score with 25 points, the sub is still the weakest link.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

I will also try some new RCA cables (audioquest sky and colombia).


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounded better than mine 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Long time since i updated in here:



Now the cables I bought is in place and it was Van den hul 102d mkIII hybrid between DAC and processor and Audioquest Columbia between processor and amps. 









I also loves to drive


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

To get som more sub in the car i built a subwooferbox in the back with 4 dynaudio MW182, the amp thats connectet is a celestra DA4K


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

To get som more sub in the car i built a subwooferbox in the back with 4 dynaudio MW182, the amp thats connectet is a celestra DA4K


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Update time, i changed amp to 3*celestra VA210

































































On the Swedish finals i came third, which I'm happy with because the cars i competed against were really good.

All this was done at approximately 2.5 weeks and had never gone without help from my friends Hewi, Pierre at seastreams garage and a sympathetic family, THANK YOU!

How does that sound?
GOOD  

Now recharge a little and will continue to prepare the car for next year and work on the sound that we had the time we wished to tweak the car.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

I am totally jealous of your gear. Amazing work.


----------



## islandman (Aug 24, 2007)

wow....all I can say is wow!


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellent build Jens


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

teach me


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful work, love all the metal !


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks all of you.


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful work.Love the work on the dash.Those 4 subs must sounds awesome,nice smooth linear response?


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Great work man! Love the car, love the detail! Thanks for all the pics. It has inspired me to get creative with my router. Maybe look back over Robolops' build and just start messin around. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi all, i have now slowly started up the project again.

During the last season i had some problems with the low hz (30hz and down) and wanted to try another sub in the front. When i saw this one i almost fall in love 


It´s a morel UW958 (9", 5" voicecoil, 8ohm).
This one should go down to 20hz with more physics. 

To get the subwooferbox out of the car took me about 15minutes and the car looks kind of empty in the front.




Next "problem", the new subwoofer was a bit to big.


I will rebuild the same box and try to go vented with it this time. But that will happen after christmas.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

Very intriguing thread!! amazing craftsmanship


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn damn damn !!!!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! Great crafstmanship!


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Impressive. 

The only thing I can gripe about is your battery placement(ya, picking nits). You mentioned tracking the car. They're pretty high up. I imagine 60ish+ lbs up there can be felt. Maybe you could tuck those behind either seat on the floor. Getting them in front of the axle and lower should help a lot.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope you can make that impressive looking 9"fit. 

5"coil on such a small cone!?  ... hmm. Tuning will be interesting, just thinking about impulse response.

Good work!


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

optimaprime said:


> Damn damn damn !!!!


Thanks 


Electrodynamic said:


> Wow! Great crafstmanship!


Thanks 


MUGWUMP said:


> Impressive.
> 
> The only thing I can gripe about is your battery placement(ya, picking nits). You mentioned tracking the car. They're pretty high up. I imagine 60ish+ lbs up there can be felt. Maybe you could tuck those behind either seat on the floor. Getting them in front of the axle and lower should help a lot.


Thanks.

That was my first idea, to mount them behind the seats on the floor, but there ere not enought space to do that so now they are mounted staright above the rear axle. Not the best for trackdays, but the best i could do. I drive on trackdays for fun, not to win.



sydmonster said:


> Hope you can make that impressive looking 9"fit.
> 
> 5"coil on such a small cone!?  ... hmm. Tuning will be interesting, just thinking about impulse response.
> 
> Good work!


If it dosen´t fit, make i fit 



One step that i really hate is to remove all the old glue. I´m glad that i used a waterbased glue that can be removed without chemicals, just rubb it of and a hour later your thumbs is red like rudolfs nose..



New baffle and some more angle and volume.


Dress it up and add on some fiberglas






I messured it up to 24l. Tonigt i will sand it once more and then put i back in the car and do some tests and break in the sub, and if it works as i hope i´ll dress it in vinyl next week.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Incredible detail.. :thumbsup:


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Jens. So, Expert 7 now? Will you bring the car to Salzburg?


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

nigeDLS said:


> Hi Jens. So, Expert 7 now? Will you bring the car to Salzburg?


Yes, expert 7 now. I will not bring the car to Salzburg, the car isn´t the best car in snow..but i will probably be there without the car.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Excellent! Make sure you get a listen to mine with the 430 mid as well.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

nigeDLS said:


> Excellent! Make sure you get a listen to mine with the 430 mid as well.


Thats for sure!


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

I have now started to test som led and i think i will be nice when it´s done






I threw away alot of stuff in the basement so i could use my room again, quite nice to not have to move tha car out from the garage (snow outside) and still have space to work on the sub.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

That reworked enclosure came out looking really good. Is the baffle a separate piece in order to allow for changes in the future?


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Slowly...but still in progress, i hope that i will mount the subwooferbox later on this week.








Sanding...


Wraped it up in vinyl.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Use of filler and sanfing to prevent noise from air.


Protection





Mounting




Done (bad pic)



So far i´m very satisfied with the subwoofer, it goes deeper than the esotec sub and have more "body". So now i will continue with the rest in the car.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Now wehen the carstereo is playing its time so se over all those small things









Glue


Wrapping










Done


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Great work! 

Be glad this man is kept in the cold, imagine what kind of fibreglassing you could do in the hot sun!


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Some pics from the latest updates on the car and the first SQ competition.

Started to make som changes on th outside



We would do some minor changes but when the clearcoat came of with the vinyl...


I found this.


First time for several years thats the car are naked..


Wrapping the car: 














A freind of mine helped me with some things.




Put the ipad mini in the car

















Found some pics on the internet on my car and some friends cars.
Dick gunnars Seat:


Henkes M7


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Some pics from the latest updates on the car and the first SQ competition.

Started to make som changes on th outside



We would do some minor changes but when the clearcoat came of with the vinyl...


I found this.


First time for several years thats the car are naked..


Wrapping the car: 














A freind of mine helped me with some things.




Put the ipad mini in the car

















Found some pics on the internet on my car and some friends cars.
Dick gunnars Seat:


Henkes M7


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, that's cool, but what do you do with your spare time?

(That's supposed to be a joke, by the way)



Seriously though, that is some real dedication right there. Builds like this illustrate the difference between hobbyists and true competitors.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Chaos said:


> Yeah, that's cool, but what do you do with your spare time?
> 
> (That's supposed to be a joke, by the way)
> 
> ...


This is what i do with my sparetime! 

Beside my ordinary job, kids, wife old house i´m also one of those who are running the organisation that arrange the SQ and dB drag competitions. "Time isnt anything you got, its something you´ll have to take"

We are allready planing to do som minor changes in the setup and install. I will post it when and if it happens.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm curious to see what you consider "minor". Your car is insane! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Those red accents on the camp vinyl really make it pop. I wasn't a fan of the camp by itself. Always looking forward to updates on this thing. It's out of control. Really takes dedication to spend that much time on the car and keep furthering the sport by organizing events. Your local competitors really owe you a thanks.


----------



## Joemon (Jul 9, 2010)

Love the s13.

Fellow s13 owner.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Long time no update made ​​here in the thread and it 's mostly because no direct has happened until the week before the Swedish finals. Was around 40 points after my competitor at the sound on the last competiton Before finals, and after a visit by Hewi so I was persuaded to make a quick solution for the Dynaudio 430 (3.5 ") we were both pretty sure that the sound scoore would not be worse . Sure enough , it was not worse and I was beaten by 1,5 Points in sound and overall 6,5 points after a total of swedish finals winner which resulted in a second place. so now i will charge my batteries and will shortly begin to rebuild / build ready for the European Championships in Salzburg.

Some pictures:


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

I have now started the rebuild for the Eurofinals in Salzburg.

Got som metalparts that i´ve been waiting for.









Time to empty the trunk




Strting to strip down the doorpanels.








Now can the fun part begin


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Jens nice start to the updates,hope I can get a listen in Saltzburg, I did listen to Peters 5 series and was well impressed

Brett


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

brett.b10 said:


> Hi Jens nice start to the updates,hope I can get a listen in Saltzburg, I did listen to Peters 5 series and was well impressed
> 
> Brett


Hi Brett and thank you. Just come over and you will get to listen to the system. Peter is helping me as usuall, his BMW 5 sounds really good. He has a new build in his small 1 series now, not like the 5 series but still very good.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Update:

We have now testet some angles for the 430 and will later on weld the rings together.






Worked on the doorpanels and fiberglassed the boxes with the paneles.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks great! I might come to Austria to watch the finals. The 430 is an awesome midrange driver, you'll most likely notice an improvement over the already great 650. 

I'll start working on my project soon again, missed the entire season this year because of a stupid motorcycle accident. Hope to hear your car again with the 'new' install. Good luck


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good Jens


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Mr Hanatsu, have you been to EuroFinals before?


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Havent done that mutch on the car lately, but here is some progress.

Started to make som pieces to get the shapes i wanted.


Testing.




Wasnt satisfied, so i worked some more with the doors.





Testing and put on the resin.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Small steps..






Now it will happen some more, got my wintertires to the car so i can drive to Salzburg in march, thanks to www.np-dack.se. 


I think it looks nice with the rims on the car.


Still 7 weeks to competition..


Some work with the gaps i wasnt that satisfied with




All stereocables is out of the car.


Some extra damping


Worked on my little "streambox" with thw istreamer and bluetothcard.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Sanding and sanding...sooo mutch of fun 


Hewi worked with the ipad mounting..


and redid my work with the sanding of one off the panels.




The door panels are now redy for som vinyl, just have to test them first.


Hewi has worked with alot off stuff, this for example, thanks to Johan Kuhlin for the metalwork.


12V USB with Cables to supply it instead of the cigarette 12V suply.


Cable to iStreamer




Hewi welded some pices togeter so i can fit the Dynaudio esotar 430 into the holes from the 650 indash.


Som filler and sanding again,


More speakercables.




Ceables to the doors.






DiSome parts with acidspray on.


Speakercables under the carpet is done.




Sanded off the old paint and put on acidspray.


Worked with the baffels for the 430






Got a used carpet that was in better but dirtier condition that the old one.


After some cleaning and textilespray


"strembox" got som paint.






That was some of the thing we got done this weekend and will continue later this evening.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

One of my favorite builds man I love your car!


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Time for update:



New sleeving that matches better






New paint on the ampracks.


Vinyl time (and burned thumbs...)









Streambox fits like a glove


Recolured the seats


Mounting


Separeted all elektonics from chassiground


All parts painted


Fuseholder to the processor




Doors














Loggo painted and mounted


Nice to see things in the car for a change.


----------



## AnteroK (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Jens!

Just to give you a heads up. Double check the speaker cables to the doors.

4.2.7 Interior cables hidden from view (0 – 5 points)
All system cabling in the interior of the vehicle should be hidden from view.
What to look for:
Power / Ground cables
Speaker cables
Signal cables (including cables to multimedia screens, remote controls, etc.)
Control cables

The judges will check by visual inspection, sitting in an upright position on the driver’s or the passenger’s seat with the front doors open. The judges will verify that no cables under the dashboard or passing into doors are visible. The judges deduct 1 point for each cable or bundle of cables visible.
Note:
Cables or bundles of cables in snakeskin or plastic tubing etc. are considered “not hidden from view” and will lead to point deduction!


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

AnteroK said:


> Hi Jens!
> 
> Just to give you a heads up. Double check the speaker cables to the doors.
> 
> ...


Thanks Antero, didnt remember that the Cables were checked with doors opened. 
Will check it this evening.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Maybe I missed it, but what music player is that for the iPad? That looks a lot more usable than every other one I've tried.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what music player is that for the iPad? That looks a lot more usable than every other one I've tried.


I have some diffrent musiplayers, macintosh, Icar etc.


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Now is the most of the soundsystem done and up and running 
Have some small things to do with it, and some other stuff with the car and rewrapping to do.

3 weeks ago



And now


----------

